# FET November/December 2019



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, thought I’d start a wee thread to see if there’s anyone going to be going through a FET Nov/Dec 2019? 

I’m due to start down regging on Nov 6th....


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Fyfey, just seeing your post. I'm going for a FET next Thursday 7/11. This is my third transfer I had two positives last November and April but miscarried after 8 weeks each time. Excited but nervous about this transfer.


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi!

Fifey, not long to go before the start, exciting!
Fralean, 3 days to go  How many frosties do you have? And how many are you having back? Sorry to hear about the miscarriages, it's always heartbreaking to hear 

I had my FET last Saturday, the wait is slowly driving me crazy! And I had ovitrel on the day of transfer so no point testing before test day . It was my first FET (and natural), I have to say, after going through 5 fresh ivf-icsi cycles this seems surprisingly easy


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Fyfey,  exciting times keep us posted on your progress. Take care of yourself.

Hi Billie, how exciting, day three of transfer, do u test on day twelve? How are you feeling.?  Can I ask are you on Crinone gel progesterone how do you find it? I opted for injections this time.  I have three ' frosties ' I will be using one now and hopefully keeping the other two for later. It's so nerve wrecking the wait, hopefully it will be a rewarding journey for all three of us. 

I


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fralean, Finger crossed for you this time! Are you under anything special after the miscarriages? (like Clexane/Inhixa injections maybe?)

Test day is 10dp6dt for me, so Tuesday ! I am feeling okay, not really different at all to be honest. But it's only my first FET for this baby  and it took us 4 fresh cycles to get our first daughter, I am hopeful but also realistic, I already asked my clinic to go straight into another FET if this one does not work, so having a plan B helps me stay sane 
I am doing a natural cycle, and don't have any progesterone support. I have clexane injections though as I had them for my previous successful cycles and we thought it wouldn't hurt to add it  . I had a scratch in both successful cycles too, but they hurt so I skipped it this time  

Fyfey, start day today ! Thinking of you!


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Billie, its exciting for you. Your keeping positive and realistic which is good. I have done a few things different this time 1. Changed from crinone gel to progesterone injections. 2. Did Chigago bloods cost €1k to test my immune system tests had to go to Chicago my immune system high so they put me on a lot higher Steroid. I'm doing interlipids infusion which help for multiple miscarriages. I was on Clexane injections  last time and again this time. Did the scratch last time ouch  .. I'm taking vitamin D , Calcium, folic acid. Feeling terribly bloated and appetite gone through the roof  :- you wont feel now results day, so exciting. Have you been eating or avoiding anything in particular since transfer?  Will light a candle for u it's an easier journey this time and you get your positive


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey ladies, 
Yeah start day for me.... baseline scan on 25th! 

What side effects did you both have from burselin? I’ve forgot since last time! 

Billie - I tested the trigger out of my system the last time, so I knew once I got the negative that a positive after that would be good! Im very impatient!!! Lol 

Fralean - All the best for tomorrow!! 

I’m confused as to who is who here, and I’m on my phone so can’t see previous posts... will re-read and post again....


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Where are you both based!? 

It’s crazy to hear how varied everyone’s journeys are eh? 

This is the last chance saloon for us


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi!

Fralean, how did today go? Hope the changes to your treatment will do the trick! I keep my fingers crossed for you, when is your OTD?

Fyfey, I've tested out trigger on previous cycles too but they were fresh cycles (so trigger about 16 days before OTD), I think it latest just over a week? I've had the ovitrelle just after transfer so might not be out of my system until test day 
If I had the tests honestly I would, but forgot to order some ahead of time, and don't want to spend too much on that!  

I'm based in Scotland, 31 years old, lucky enough to have two amazing girls from my previous 5 fresh cycles (tough times!) but trying to stretch our luck and have a final third one. Probably wouldn't go for it if it meant doing another fresh cycle but we're lucky enough to have frosties from the last cycle...

What about you girls? What are your stories?


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Billie, that makes complete sense about the trigger now... I’m not triggering on my FET cycle... so had t realised! 

That’s amazing you have two girls from previous fresh cycles... so have you done FET before? 

I’m also based in Scotland, im 32 and have one girl from a fresh cycle in 2014. This is me just plucking up the courage to go again!!


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Billie & Fyfey, great to hear from you both. I'm based in Ireland.  You both are lucky you have bundles of joy already I have every confidence your frosties will come true and give you both new joy.  I am 42, got married 2013 tried for two years nothing happened and then started the journey. Having had two miscarriages after 7 weeks hopefully this is third time lucky.... we did the embryo PGS testing which has confirmed they are good quality embryos so makes the miscarriages harder. Its like my body is rejecting due to my immune system so strong its rejecting the little embies.  I'm on very strong steroids now to manage the immune system so hopefully!!!  I had my transfer yesterday an emotional and exciting day. Resting up now today giving it a chance to settle in it's new surroundings.  I'm testing on 19th twelve days.  Billie you must be getting excited 4 days to go. Keep yourself happy, warm and stress free.  Have you had any symptoms or do you feel any way different .? . It's so exciting...Fyfey I am on Estrofem I didn't use Burselin ..its unreal the way the treatments are so different . Have you a date for transfer?


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Billie & Fyfey, great to hear from you both. I'm based in Ireland.  You both are lucky you have bundles of joy already I have every confidence your frosties will come true and give you both new joy.  I am 42, got married 2013 tried for two years nothing happened and then started the journey. Having had two miscarriages after 7 weeks hopefully this is third time lucky.... we did the embryo PGS testing which has confirmed they are good quality embryos so makes the miscarriages harder. Its like my body is rejecting due to my immune system so strong its rejecting the little embies.  I'm on very strong steroids now to manage the immune system so hopefully!!!  I had my transfer yesterday an emotional and exciting day. Resting up now today giving it a chance to settle in it's new surroundings.  I'm testing on 19th twelve days.  Billie you must be getting excited 4 days to go. Keep yourself happy, warm and stress free.  Have you had any symptoms or do you feel any way different .? . It's so exciting...Fyfey I am on Estrofem I didn't use Burselin ..its unreal the way the treatments are so different . Have you a date for transfer?


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Fralean.... sorry to hear about the previous MC’s, here’s hoping for 3rd time lucky then eh? Everything crossed for you, it sounds positive that you are now on stronger steroids! It all helps surely eh? 

I began trying in 2007, so 12 years of infertility battles.... only had one round of IVF and was very lucky to fal the first time.... Xx


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fyfey, which clinic are you with? I'm with GCRM (Glasgow) and love it, I feel so much like home home, feels like everybody knows us there by now. 

I had never done an FET before. It took 4 cycles to get DD1 and every time we only got enough for a transfer but no frozen  We would have lots of eggs, good fertilisation but between days 3 and 5 we would loose almost all embryos . 
We had 3 failed cycles at GCRM then a successful NHS one (we had been on the waiting list).
A year and a bit later we went back to GCRM, convinced it would take us a few cycles to conceive so we paid for 3 in advance with 100% refund option (with access fertility), gave us peace of mind and first cycle worked so well we had 8 beautiful blast by day 5!!! One back and 7 in storage, and DD2 born 9 months later. We could not believe our luck, especially after the struggles we went through for the first one!

So your girl is nearly 5 now? How do you think she will handle having a sibling?


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fralean just realised you posted too (did not see page 2   )!
Sorry to read about your story  . Good PGS testing is definitely is good sign! I have my fingers crossed for you! 12 days! That must feel like an eternity! Hope you have plenty of plans to fill the wait? Do you plan on testing at home?

I haven't had any symptoms, but I have to say I haven't been looking too much either. For DD1 my life pretty much revolved around my IVF cycles, and I remember having trouble thinking about anything else at all. Now, I feel like I am so lucky already so I will take whatever news come on Tuesday...


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi girls, Billie I am so excited for you the wait is over tomorrow I have every confidence you will have a positive result tomorrow. It's so exciting. Are you planning to do a home test? I didn't the last two times its too nerve wrecking when I go in the nurses do be shocked that I do wait.  I have been relaxing since transfer not in bed but taking it easy. I got an awful cough which I'm sad about, at night I'm getting fits of coughing i just hope it doesn't cause problems for me. My boobs are feeling very heavy and inflated. My stomach is very swollen all this could be from the progesterone or else I'm pregnant..   Fyfey how are you feeling on the medication?  The days are passing so fast you wont feel now.  Billie all my positive best wishes for tomorrow..


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Billie - good luck for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well!

We had a scan today, everything looks great and et will be next week, eeeek! X


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Herts 85 exciting time for you too keep us posted on your date for transfer. Billie thinking of you today .  Fyfey you wont feel 25th now.. I'm on day 5 post transfer, feeling relaxed a bit if cramping last night putting it down to good stuff happening inside. My cough has subsided a bit thankfully its timing was crap and had me worried but hopefully the embryo has hung on right and snuggled in well  . Wishing you all positive good baby vibes. S


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks! 
It was positive, it's all starting to get real now! Scan in four weeks !!!

Fralean, how are you feeling? Another week to wait? Glad your not coughing anymore! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!

Herts, welcome and good luck for next week! Are you doing a medicated cycle?


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Billie, I am so delighted for you,  I was thinking of you all day hoping it was going to be a positive. Well done & congrats.  Keep looking after yourself the next few weeks are crucial,  exciting times.


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon ladies.... 

Billie - that’s amazing news, congrats to you!!!! How amazing and lucky are you!!! So happy for you.... I’m at Ninewells and tbh I really do love it there and have only good things to say about them also! 

Herts - how are you feeling about ET? 

Fralean - how’s the symptom spotting going? It’s a weird time this TWW eh? Excitement, nerves etc!!! Not long now until the 19th... do you think you can hold out until then? 

AFM - still on the spray... not feeling much different at all.... can’t remember how I felt on it the last time around!! I’m just hoping I get a decent period in the next few days, so that my baseline scan is looking good on the 25th... my periods are very light and I worry this has an adverse effect on my lining! I guess we just worry about everything eh? 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fralean - thanks, definitely exciting and also just as Nerve-wracking as last time! Are you an early tester/poas addict or will you be waiting until rest day? X

Billie - huge congrats on your bfp! We're doing medicated this time x

Fyfey - it'll be here before you know it! I'm feeling really good about et, our embryo is a high grade and scans have been perfect so far. Just gotta stay positive really! X

Hope everyone else is good and your cycles are going well 

Herts x


----------



## Fralean (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi girls, apologies I have been out of touch, I found the last few days of the two week wait HARD. Today is big day for you Herts85 wishing you all the best wishes in the world may the embryo snuggle in well and be a strong positive  in two weeks.. Fyfey you wont feel now, next Monday I think is your baseline scan have you a transfer date?. It's a very exciting time. Billie how are you keeping? Any symptons? What is your due date ?  Well I'm travelling to Dublin now to do my blood test, the wait is over... I didn't do any home test so it has been hard.. how do I feel? I think I feel pregnant my breasts are so tender and heavy, I feel a little bloated and today I do feel a little nausea which could be nerves.. I didn't have any bleed I didn't first time I got pregnant either. I did have a pressure type feeling down low on day 4, 6 & 8. To be honest until I get that call in the afternoon the symptoms could all be side effects of the medication. I will keep positive, sending positive baby vibes to you all.


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fralean! Sorry the last few days have been hard! But so glad to hear all your very positive symptoms!!!
I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Fralean. Hoping your result was positive today x


----------



## Mogwai34 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi guys, 

can I join? Currently on progynova and have lining scan in a few days. Congrats Billie on recent bfp!! Fab news!!

Fralean, really hope you had a positive too. Sending positive thoughts. Hope everyone else is doing okay too. 

So, I have a question about progesterone support. I posted a new thread about it but thought Id ask on here to as we are all going through it right now. I'm hoping someone will be able to shed some light on what the protocol is for progesterone support in a frozen cycle.  

My question is how many days of progesterone support is given before transferring a five day blastocyst? My clinic start cyclogest the evening after what would be egg collection day on a fresh cycle, so day 1. They then say cyclogest is taken 2x daily and a blastocyst is transferred on the 5th day of progesterone (so progesterone started on Saturday evening and blastocyst thawed and transferred on Wednesday.)

However, I know many clinics start progesterone the evening of day 0 (egg collection/ovulation day) and transfer the blast on the 6th day of transfer. So this is confusing and worrying me a little. My clinic said they used to do the latter but didn't see so many bfp's so switched to starting progesterone a day later. 

I know one day difference may not matter but I have previously bled before test day so I am worried that incorrect luteal support may be detrimental. My only successful cycle was when I transferred the blast on the 6th day of progesterone, however that was a fresh cycle so I'm not sure if the protocol for preparing the uterus on a fresh cycle differs from frozen. 

Id be interested to hear what you guys are doing. I know everyone's protocol is different but I just don't understand the rationale for one day less of progesterone. 

Thanks xx


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Mogwai and welcome!

I'm afraid I have no idea about progesterone support , I was on a natural cycle with no support except an ovitrel shot on the day of transfer...


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Herts, how are you feeling? Any news from you.

Sorry I haven't been super active here recently, mostly counting the days to the scan, I have no symptoms (meaning no nausea so probably a good thing) so would love some reassurance that everything is going okay... 10 more days to wait!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

billie2015 said:


> Herts, how are you feeling? Any news from you.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been super active here recently, mostly counting the days to the scan, I have no symptoms (meaning no nausea so probably a good thing) so would love some reassurance that everything is going okay... 10 more days to wait!


Careful what you wish for! I remember feeling worried in that symptomless phase with my little one then when nausea hit I regretted wishing for symptoms! Fingers crossed for your scan though x

Hope everyone is doing OK, and not using black Friday as too much of a distraction!

Anyone who follows our Insta will know we had a tough week with our little dude being hospitalised for most of it. My poor wife really had to endure the roughest tww ever in terms of what life slung at us. The consultant was certainly right about her having a 'super-womb' and I'm so delighted to say we got a bfp!!! We haven't booked the scan yet and are enjoying the moment.

Hoping there's more bfps to come in here!

Herts x


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Amazing news Herts!!! So happy for you both, but sorry about hospitalisation  , hope everything is alright now? 

You're saying you had nausea with your first, so did you do one pregnancy each?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I carried our son, it took two fresh ivf rounds 'the second was a freeze all) and an FET to get him. My wife had it slightly easier and we had a lot of embryos frozen so she did a FET and has fallen pregnant. 

I was nauseous all day and night from about 6 weeks through to 12 weeks. Not pleasant at all but thankfully I was only actually sick a few times! Could eat anything but carbs though and had the maddest craving for cheetos  

Herts x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 

I’ve been very busy with home life and trying to forget about this crazy rollercoaster that we are on.... really trying to stay as stress free as possible, although it’s tough! 

Well I’ve now been on progynova for a week, since baseline scan last week, all was looking “normal” - back next week for action scan and hopefully ET will be either 19th or 20th December.... with the dreaded TWW over Christmas! :-/ 

When did everyone else take progynova up until? I’ve only enough to do me until around 17th December (2/3 days before the ET)! 
Also cyclogest? When did you all start that, and for how long? 

Herts... hows the OH keeping? Sounds like you had a tough TWW out with this fertility malarkey! 

Fralean... how you doing? 

Mogwai... how was your lining scan? Do you have a transfer date? You’ve maybe already had it actually! 

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone.... hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

@fyfey is progynova your oestrogen tablets? OH was on elleste, she had to take them from CD2 up to 12 weeks now she has her bfp! Oooh not long til ET for you. Hope it's not too difficult dodging booze over Christmas and New year! X

My wife is being amazing, I'm so proud of how she is taking everything in her stride. At the moment she doesn't really have many symptoms. I'm hoping that she isn't hit badly with sickness!

Hope everyone else is doing well and that there are lots more bfps!

Herts x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Herts, lovely to hear all is well at your end! When do you have your viability scan? Have you guys told anyone of the positive outcome yet? Or keeping it hush for a while? It’s hard when your going through this, cause if people know your doing it, then naturally they are awaiting an outcome eh? 

Yeah I’m now thinking I might get another prescription for progynova (oestrogen) when I go next week for my action scan, all going well. I do remember from my fresh IVF previously that I seemed to stop the progesterone pessaries before others in forums etc... I guess every clinic is different.... but I would rather take all I could in the hope that it helps, rather than stopping before others and thinking “what if” I’d still been taking it.... sorry I’m completely rambling on now! Lol 😂


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope it’s ok to join you all on your journeys.
Late to join the thread but I’m currently almost at embryo transfer phase so thought I’d come on here, say hi and get some much needed support. 

This is my third and final Ivf round, I’m lucky enough to have a little boy who’s 2 but had a miscarriage in the summer at 7 weeks so desperately hoping this one will work. 

Had a really tough round, halfway through I was rushed into hospital and had to have 8 cysts drained, then period never happened so was given provera to make me bleed which is hell but today I was told all is back on track for embryo transfer on the 23rd! Eek! 

My question is, anyone doing anything differently diet wise to help embryo transfer?? I’m trying to be healthy as possible but get worried I should be doing something more! 

Emily x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Emily, that sounds rough. Fingers crossed it's plain sailing for you from here.

Both FETs we have tried to reduce stress but the most recent one ended up being unexpected crisis after another fir the two weeks and the little embie still hung on so I guess they have their own agenda! 

Herts x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fyfey said:


> Morning Herts, lovely to hear all is well at your end! When do you have your viability scan? Have you guys told anyone of the positive outcome yet? Or keeping it hush for a while? It's hard when your going through this, cause if people know your doing it, then naturally they are awaiting an outcome eh?


Hi Fyfey,

Scan is the week after next, eeeek! I definitely think you have to do whatever you need to do to feel like you have no regrets. The 'what ifs' would have haunted me when I was cycling so I just threw everything into the mix!

We've told a few close friends and family. We'll probably announce it properly after the early scan rather than waiting for the 12w one. Or at least pop it on Insta then! First time round our account was much more anonymous and less followed so I could just pop it up straight away! &#128514;

Hope you're doing well.

Herts x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome Snuggle... looks like we could be in the TWW together, it’s looking like my ET will be 19th or 20th. 

I’m really not doing much different if I’m honest.... 🙈 perhaps I should be trying harder with my eating, but it’s hard when your not in the frame of mind eh? I’ve been struggling a bit with low moods on this cycle, plus lots going on in home life/work etc! 
The only things i am doing differently are reducing caffeine, alcohol and I’ve been eating Brazil nuts.... I think I might have a go of the pomegranate juice around ET time also. Can’t hurt can it? 

Herts, I don’t have Instagram... but may just create an account to follow your ongoing journey! 😍 all the best for you and wifey!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone , I'm currently in the 2ww from a FET cycle. This is our last embryo which was frozen on day 6 5 years ago as a blasto stage 3!! was stage 4 when transferred on the 2nd dec. I'm currently 5 days post transfer and today I caved in and tested . I got a faint positive on a clear blue early detection test. Litrally 1 hour later I went back to the toliet and I'm bleeding   I'm really confused and very sad . Ive had FET's before , one positive 2 neg a number of years ago and I can't remember bleeding this early .


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fyfey said:


> Welcome Snuggle... looks like we could be in the TWW together, it's looking like my ET will be 19th or 20th.
> 
> I'm really not doing much different if I'm honest....  perhaps I should be trying harder with my eating, but it's hard when your not in the frame of mind eh? I've been struggling a bit with low moods on this cycle, plus lots going on in home life/work etc!
> The only things i am doing differently are reducing caffeine, alcohol and I've been eating Brazil nuts.... I think I might have a go of the pomegranate juice around ET time also. Can't hurt can it?
> ...


Hi Fyfey,

Ohh good to hear we might be together, I find it so hard! I agree with you, I've been so down on this round and super nervous knowing it's my last attempt. But we are nearly there so really hope it goes well!

Herts, your journey sounds amazing! What's your Instagram?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

BABYHOPE83 said:


> Hi everyone , I'm currently in the 2ww from a FET cycle. This is our last embryo which was frozen on day 6 5 years ago as a blasto stage 3!! was stage 4 when transferred on the 2nd dec. I'm currently 5 days post transfer and today I caved in and tested . I got a faint positive on a clear blue early detection test. Litrally 1 hour later I went back to the toliet and I'm bleeding  I'm really confused and very sad . Ive had FET's before , one positive 2 neg a number of years ago and I can't remember bleeding this early .


I really hope the bleeding is just implantation or to do with the cycle, can you call your clinic to ask for advice? How are you doing now? Have everything crossed it's a BFP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Fyfey,

Ohh good to hear we might be together, I find it so hard! I agree with you, I've been so down on this round and super nervous knowing it's my last attempt. But we are nearly there so really hope it goes well!

Herts, your journey sounds amazing! What's your Instagram?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/quote]

Thanks snuggle. The link should be at the bottom of my profile signature. It's www.instagram.com/maybemummies
Our whole journey is on there, every now and again I'll read back over it and get so emotional every time! X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

snuggle1982 said:


> Hi Fyfey,
> 
> Ohh good to hear we might be together, I find it so hard! I agree with you, I've been so down on this round and super nervous knowing it's my last attempt. But we are nearly there so really hope it goes well!
> 
> ...


Thanks Emily. The link should be at the bottom of my profile signature. It's www.instagram.com/maybemummies
Our whole journey is on there, every now and again I'll read back over it and get so emotional every time! X


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks snuggle1982 . The bleeding was orange/brown when wiping but filled the tissue , it scared me half to death  I certainly wasn't expecting that at 5dp5dt follwing a slight positive test. Since then ive just been having tiny smears of brown mucus. I did another clear blue plus test at 6dp5dt and the line was much clearer . I've been having quite a few AF cramps too so along with the bleeding its worried me quite abit . Fingers crossed it all turns out ok . Good luck everyone


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Babyhope83,

Really really hope it's just implantation bleeding and all good signs. I had horrible cramps and bleeding on my first cycle with my little boy so could be a good sign for you but terrifying none the less. When is your official test date? That's good you got a line so early on though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Snuggle1982, 
Thanks for your reply . Reassuring that this has also happened to you. Unfortunately I've had more red vaginal bleeding this morning after having a number 2 !!I think the straining set it off   but its quite a bright red/pink colour . Ive been to the toliet since and there was nothing there  . Its driving me insane ,I feel like ringing the clinic but then I'd have to admit I tested early . my OTD is Friday 13th


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

You could always ring for reassurance, you don't have to say you tested although I probably would (knowing me!) I'm sure they are use to it. Maybe try not to test til Friday and keep as calm as possible (easier said than done I know) but stress won't help. It's so hard though not to worry, I'm stressing already and not even close to ET! 

If it will help I would give them a call? Sending big hugs xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon Lovelies... 

Babyhope - I also had implantation bleeds on 5dp and 6dp my 5dt, with my successful cycle a few years back! Everything crossed for you hun, keep us posted! Friday isn’t long away! 

Can anyone tell me when they stopped the nasal spray? I’m actually getting so fed up with it now! I’ve got an action scan tomorrow and hoping to transfer end of next week, providing all looks ok at the action scan!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck with the scan! I can’t comment on the nasal spray as all mine are pills or injections. Amazing how every clinic are different. 

So pleased for this group, so nice that people get what you are going through. Met up with 4 of my mum friends today, one has a 4 week old, the other has 2 children already and fell pregnant without even having a period both times and the 3rd announced they are trying just after Christmas (she had no issues getting pregnant with first one) - happy for them all of course but god it’s a slap in the face! 

Had acupuncture at lunch which did wonders for my mental health thankfully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Do your friends know what your going through snuggle? 

Which clinic are you at/where are you based?


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fyfey- so good to know there's a few ladies on here  who've experiened bleeding at a similar time and all turned out good. I tested again today and the line was abit of a stronger  so just   it continues. I'm sorry I can't help you with your question about  nasal spray , I've never had experience with this .I'm on tablets and sups .  

Snuggle1982- I honestly know how you feel. Its always at the most trying time you see babies everywhere or someone is announcing a whoopsie daisy how did that happen pregnancy leading us to to smile sweetly and cry quietly  . Hopefully we'll be meeting our friends with our newborns next year


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeh they know I’m doing IVF and give me support but they don’t understand the emotional pain as well as feeling completely fed up/bloated/drugged up etc etc that other Ivf ladies do!  

I’m under Wessex in Southampton although use their satellite clinic in Poole, Dorset where I live.

What about you ladies? Where are you based? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Baby hope,

How is the bleeding? Have you tested since? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi so still spotting alittle bit but not much and cramps here and there . Lines have gotten stronger but not much in the last 2 days which is worrying. OTD is tomorrow . Today I'm 4+1 but clear blue digital says pregnant 1-2   I'm on a bit of a downer now .Does anyone know if frozen embies implant later? I live in Southport but having treatment at the hewitt centre in Liverpool . When I ring tomorrow persuming it still says pregnant I'm going to tell them about cramps , bleeding and tests and hope they see me . At the moment I feel so worried I think my head may actually pop off my shoulders


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh hun, you must be so stressed. It’s such a horrible feeling. I really hope the clinic puts your mind at ease tomorrow. Keep us posted how you get on xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh congrats baby hope.... sounds good tbh! I had lots of cramps, pulling, niggles and spotting with my BFP also!  I tested early and got 1-2 weeks up until OTD when it changed to 2-3 weeks! However I’m sure I’ve heard that frozen embies, often take longer to implant. My bfp was a fresh cycle. 

I’m sure all your symptoms are perfectly normal!  

Does your clinic do bloods? Or is it a wait until week 7 for your viability Scan? 

Snuggle - I’m at Ninewells in Dundee. 

I’ve now stopped the spray.... still on 8mg of progynova a day, and 2 cyclogest pessaries.... FET on Wednesday 18th!!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Babyhope let us know how it goes today

FyFey, exciting for you! How are you finding the progynova? I upped mine to 8mg yesterday and had awful period pain, nothing today though luckily. Have everything crossed for Wednesday for you x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi so update :- OTD - positive 2-3 😁phew we're on the up. All explained to the nurses regarding bleeding , cramps etc . She said at this stage and as that's now stopped there's not much they will do but advised me to contact them if bleeding starts again and is heavy and have cramps. Otherwise they said to continue with the meds and booked me in for my scan apt which is 7th Jan . Ive to have another intralipd infusion on Monday . Did I tell you I've got high NK cells and had an intralipid infusion 5 days prior to transfer ?anyway I have and I'm sure thats why we've been successful this time . Hope you both are doing ok today .


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

BABYHOPE83 said:


> Hi so update :- OTD - positive 2-3 phew we're on the up. All explained to the nurses regarding bleeding , cramps etc . She said at this stage and as that's now stopped there's not much they will do but advised me to contact them if bleeding starts again and is heavy and have cramps. Otherwise they said to continue with the meds and booked me in for my scan apt which is 7th Jan . Ive to have another intralipd infusion on Monday . Did I tell you I've got high NK cells and had an intralipid infusion 5 days prior to transfer ?anyway I have and I'm sure thats why we've been successful this time . Hope you both are doing ok today .


Babyhope, I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations! You must feel much happier and less stressed! Really hope things keep getting better and better for you xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Snuggle1982 , thank you I definitely feel relieved and I've not had any further bleeding so for now I can enjoy it. Are  you still set for transfer on the 23rd ? I wish you the best of luck 
Fyfey , is it Wed for your transfer or scan ?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully, have my thickness scan on Wednesday coming and as long as lining is good then all booked for the 23rd - super nervous already!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

That’s amazing news babyhope.... woo hoo! How are you feeling?? 

Aww snuggle, your not to far behind me at all, about a week. I’ve got my transfer on Wednesday... nervous about it thawing ok, there’s always a worry isn’t there? xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

I know! Just to get to transfer phase and then the added stress of it thawing too! We should all be super skinny with all this stress 

What time is your transfer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ah Good luck with your scan Snuggle1982 hope its lovely and thick keep us posted. 

Fyfey ah its a hugh stress when you're waiting for the update on the thaw but the embryologist told me its over a 95% success rate so try not to worry . Best of luck to you ! Xx

Make sure you're both drinking plenty of water , will keep checking on your progress. 

I'm ok still worrying but trying to take each day as it comes


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow Fyfey! Have everything crossed for a successful transfer 

babyhope, hope you are doing ok and trying to relax a little bit more - as hard as it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies   

Had my last acupuncture this evening, feeling super chilled! 

Haven’t got a time yet, just to wait on a call in the morning... she said it’s usually between 930 and 1130! Could be a long morning..... 

Let us know how your scan goes Snuggle, good luck!!! 

Will keep you ladies posted!!!


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies 

Well that’s me PUPO! Transfer happened at 1130 today, all went well! Everything crossed for a successful implantation! 

Any tips ladies? I feel like last time I was so mentally and physically prepared and apart from the acupuncture and the routine meds, I’m almost winging it this time! 🙈 

How was the lining Snuggle?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ohhhh congrats!! So pleased it went well! What's your official test date?

I'm like you, winging it this time as well! Guess try and relax as much as possible and drink lots of water? 

Just waiting for my scan now (suddenly crazy nervous!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ah thats great Fyfey , fingers crossed for you .when OTD? 
Snuggle1982 how'd your scan go ? 
Ah the water thing , someone once said it to me and I thought it was abit random but I suppose nothing can grow in dry soil . Anyway I did this time and I'm pregnant not that's the probable reason but it did'nt hurt


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohh  how did the scan go? 

Well I’ve spent the afternoon wrapping, lifting my ottoman super king size bed to get stuff from underneath - haven’t exactly rested? Haha 

Yeah my OTD is Hogmanay (31st) - however with my last one I got a faint BFP 7DP5DT and a definite 1-2 weeks at 10DP5DT... so I reckon I will start testing early! Tbh the last one I tested out the trigger, however there’s no trigger this time! :-/


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Scan was good, one measurement showed 8mm and the other 11mm (it was hard to get a good pic) so all set to go for the 23rd at 11.15!!

I'll aim to drink more water, I'm normally pretty good anyway but will make a conscience effort.

Haha Fyfey, definitely not resting! Get your feet up! We are moving in with my mum straight after on the 23rd for a few days so she can do the lifting with my toddler, will chill as much as I can!

I'm awful at testing early, I test like mad! I've already bought 10 tests (they were on offer to be fair!!) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fyfey said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Well that's me PUPO! Transfer happened at 1130 today, all went well! Everything crossed for a successful implantation!
> 
> ...


Thinking snuggly thoughts for you. Hope that embryo is setting up camp for the next 9 months! X


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Ladies, can I join you?

Had my FET 2 days ago and now on 2ww. Never had an FET before and have zero symptoms bar the occasional progesterone induced twinges.! So... not sure how I feel about that!!!


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Herts - here’s hoping! 

Tinsel - Welcome hun... your a day ahead of me, I’m 1dp5dt! When’s your OTD? Mines is 31st Dec! 

I’ve had a few twinges etc and a metallic taste in mouth... which can also be from meds... however didn’t have it prior to FET!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

@Fyfey - my OTd is 29 Dec... but since that’s a Sunday, bloods will have to wait till 30 Dec.

Have you had any symptoms yet? I understand 2dp5dt is still early, but things always play on your mind. Mind you, when I had a fresh transfer earlier this year, I had all sort of symptoms but got a BFN.


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhh we don’t get s blood test at my clinic.... where’s your clinic hun? Will you do a hpt at all? 

What kind of symptoms did you get with your cycle at start of year? 

Well yeah I wouldn’t really say there’s anything yet...: I feel drained tbh, but I think that’s a combination of all the stress of everything catching up with me! 
I’ve had that horrible metallic taste yesterday afternoon and this morning.... and just a bit of bloating! With my BFP I had a small implantation bleed, so kinda thinking that could be a good sign for me this time round as well. I also had a horrible pain in my coccyx at 3dp5dt last time as well.


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Everyone, Well I’m feeling a bit down today... got no reason to be feeling like this! But I guess it’s something we’ve all probably felt at some point, having come so far, to potentially think that it’s all over and not implanted! :-( 

I’ve got no reason to think that it hasn’t worked.... still getting the odd wee niggle and twinges, it was a 5AB embryo that was transferred, my lining was over 10mm, I had acupuncture the night before to hopefully help my womb lining become stickier!  

Auch I just thought I’d come on here for a bit of a rant this morning... there’s no way I will be able to hold of until Hogmanay to test either, I got a faint BFP on 7dp the last time, which is Christmas Day this time... I think I might I may begin to test around then or Boxing Day.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls, hope use dont mind me jumpin on here. TTC for 14 yrs, had successful ICSI in 2011 and had our DD whos just turned 8. Cycled again this year and had 5 embryos make it to day 5, had 1 transferred and 4 frozen. Got pregnant but lost it just shy of 7 wks, ended up in hospital couple weeks later, they said it looked like I got pregnant naturally at same time as ivf only it was ectopic so lost it too. Took couple of months break and then started on the sprays last month, had scan 2 wks ago to check lining and it was 16mm so had transfer on 13th dec which was same day as my graduation 🤭, first 2 frosties didnt survive the thaw but the 3rd did so was put in, ive tested positive on first response from 7dp5dt and just yesterday had pregnant 1-2 on a digital, not quite sure I believe it. No alot of symptoms but did have intercourse today for first time in couple weeks cos wouldnt let him near me and I feel few dull aches so not sure if it should still be avoided or not, wat do use think?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fyfey, hope you’re ok and not too down. So easy to get lost in the emotions on this journey esp with all the drugs going on! Well done for holding out, I’ll be in the same boat as you after today. Hope your mood lifts, can you have some more acupuncture to help? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jen xx said:


> Hey girls, hope use dont mind me jumpin on here. TTC for 14 yrs, had successful ICSI in 2011 and had our DD whos just turned 8. Cycled again this year and had 5 embryos make it to day 5, had 1 transferred and 4 frozen. Got pregnant but lost it just shy of 7 wks, ended up in hospital couple weeks later, they said it looked like I got pregnant naturally at same time as ivf only it was ectopic so lost it too. Took couple of months break and then started on the sprays last month, had scan 2 wks ago to check lining and it was 16mm so had transfer on 13th dec which was same day as my graduation , first 2 frosties didnt survive the thaw but the 3rd did so was put in, ive tested positive on first response from 7dp5dt and just yesterday had pregnant 1-2 on a digital, not quite sure I believe it. No alot of symptoms but did have intercourse today for first time in couple weeks cos wouldnt let him near me and I feel few dull aches so not sure if it should still be avoided or not, wat do use think?


Hi! Welcome to the thread although it's quite a quiet one!

Can't really offer much advice on the sex side of things but I know my clinic advising not too for quite a while after. Dull aches might be implantation though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck today Snuggle... transfer day is exciting! 😄😄 
Let us know how it goes!! How many embies do you have?? 

Jen - I’m also not very sure on sex, my clinic don’t say one way or another... I’m sure it will be all fine and as snuggle said, could be implantation! 

AFM - I’ve woke up feeling quite crampy and nauseous!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

@Fyfey - just read your message now! Hold on, it’s not over until the Fat Lady sings (or in this case, the BFP/BFN). 

I won’t do early testing this time round as it completely destroyed me during my CP last year. The first beta I had back then was low (though for others, similar numbers resulted in full term pregnancies), but I was panicking well before then by doing HPT testing at home that I don't think was really healthy.

Earlier this year, I had severe cramps and it was all for nothing... a BFN. I personally think I had the cramps because my body was trying to expel something it didn't want, so no longer think of cramping as a good sign for me personally.

I had a few twinges on Saturday, which I’m pretty sure is just the progesterone. Also had lower back and very weird hip pain that’s now gone. Not sure whether those were symptoms or a result of us having stayed in various hotels with different beds over the last few days. We attended events we bought tickets for well before planning FET — not sure whether that was a good idea, but I don't think music and having fun ever led to anyone not getting pregnant... many of us wouldn’t be here if it did, given the Disco mad 80s!  Hence, we decided to just continue as normal. It did do me well in terms of having a distraction from 2ww.

Yesterday, I felt nauseous in the afternoon and had to sit down while being up and about... but again, that could be the meds and the fact that we were in a very busy area with thousands upon thousands of Christmas shoppers.

I’m off work over Christmas, so will just watch a lot of Netflix now!!!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fyfey said:


> Good luck today Snuggle... transfer day is exciting!
> Let us know how it goes!! How many embies do you have??
> 
> Jen - I'm also not very sure on sex, my clinic don't say one way or another... I'm sure it will be all fine and as snuggle said, could be implantation!
> ...


Just one embryo left, I only had 2, miscarried at 6weeks in the summer so everything pinned on this one today! 

Off for acupuncture first thing then have the transfer then back for more acupuncture! Then resting as much as I can!

Glad you woke feeling nauseous, good signs!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhh Tinsel - thank you!!! It’s so hard to know what’s a good sign and what’s not eh?! I’m feeling quite crampy today, last time I was the same around 5dpt, I also had spotting the last time. 

When is your OTD?! 

Ahh snuggle, thIs was my last as well! Good luck hun  xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I'm officially PUPO but finding this afternoon super tearful! The embryo was a 5bb when frozen but today they said it was a 5cc and showed signs of fragmentation - she didn't sound disappointed but didn't explain and I stupidly googled it!!

Just need super strong thoughts of sticking and working now (even more than normal!)

Ahh my head is such a mess today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhhh try not to worry about it all to much...Although I know it’s easier said than done! Perhaps it would have been better if they hadn’t told you.... however that being said... if they didn’t think it would be good to transfer, they wouldn’t have!! They obv see this happening quite a lot and know that it’s still very much possible....  many people transfer embryos that are far less of a quality... the fact it’s a 5 is great in itself. 

Take care hun!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone ,wow there seems to be a lot going on since I was last on here a few days ago so welcome and best of luck to all of you  
Fyfey I had twinges and cramps at 3dp blasto transfer and had a small bleed 5dp5dt but with my 1st I didnt bleed at all . 
Snuggle1982 my embryo was our last hope and least quality it was a 4cc but the only one out of 4 other better quality embryo's that stuck and I'm 6 weeks tomorrow so don't be down about it . Hope you all have a very merry christmas


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Bsbyhope - good to hear from you hun, how are you?! 

What were your symptoms? 

Last time I had a small implantation bleed on 5dp5dt... so far nada with this one... :-( I woke up yesterday morning with really niggly pains in my lower abdomen and back/hip..... I’m ever hopeful! 

I got my BFP on 10dp5dt the last time on an IC, it would prob have appeared sooner with a FRER! 

I’m just comparing far too much I think!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

It’s so hard not to read into everything isn’t it, I’ve had some odd pains today but could be just overdoing it or could be the embryo!! 

Sending lots of Christmas baby dust to everyone, really hope we all get the best present! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Snuggle, same to you!  

When’s your OTD?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Technically 4th Jan which is my nieces birthday so hoping that's a positive sign but might test earlier next week! So tempting to test daily 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

So what’s that 12dp?? 

It’s hard waiting isn’t it?? I found today extremely difficult not drinking, around people who have no clue what I’m going through.... had one wine with my meal! 

I’m currently 7dp, last time I got a v.v faint BFP on this day... and a BFN the next day... 10dp was when I started to get my proper BFPs!! 

I just can’t help thinking this time I’m out and it’s not worked! Hate having these negative thoughts.... but it’s difficult aint it? xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Have you tested already? When will you test if you haven't yet?

I tested this morning knowing it was waaayyyyy to early and of course it was negative but I thought I might get a Christmas miracle!  I'll never learn!

I have a sinking feeling too, as much as I'm trying to keep positive it's so hard isn't it. I was very good and didn't drink anything yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning.... 
yeah still too early for you, 3dp?? Well I tested this morning at 8dp and got a BFN! :-( I know it’s still early and I got a BFNon 8dp the last time as well....but I just thought I might see something!!! I actually feel gutted, although I know I’m 5 days away from OTD! 
I just want to know one way or another so I can move on with things.... 

Have you had any symptoms?? I felt I had quite a lot the first 3/4 days... but not a lot since if I’m honest!!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Might be too early too, my clinic said that the hormone level doesn’t reach the blood til normally 10 days at least -  not that I listen to that! 

I felt really nauseous last few days and a bit of brown discharge yesterday but I’m on the progesterone injection as well this time so could be that making me sick. I just wish there was a sign! 

How often do you think you’ll test again? I’ll prob go to Monday again, I bought so many tests just in case! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Brown spotting is an amazing sign.... implantation? Did you have that the last time?! 

I did the last time, but not this time :-( 

I will wait till 10dp which is Saturday!! I do still think 8dp is still early actually... I had quite sore cramps on 5dp5dt this time!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Ladies, most early symptoms IVFers think are pregnancy symptoms are due to progesterone... not actual pregnancy. Granted, people who do get pregnant naturally can see those symptoms as ‘early symptoms’ — simply because they don’t take progesterone pessaries or inject themselves with vials of this so-called pregnancy hormone for weeks at a time.

Similarly, only a fifth of women ever experience implantation bleeding, and yet, many on fertility boards think it’s a ‘must’. 

We get a very distorted view through these boards. People post on it because a symptom has appeared. The vast majority of people for whom no symptoms have occurred don’t post much.

So I wouldn’t put too much on symptoms, to be honest...


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

I had loads of nausea and symptoms with my first IvF fresh cycle and was being sick about 4-5 days after transfer and had a baby boy but then had zero symptoms with my summer round and still fell pregnant but miscarried at 7 weeks so completely different! 

I’m trying not to look into symptoms either, if you read the side effects of the drug leaflets I’m surprised we don’t fall apart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I’ve not even read the leaflet, as I know what symptoms progesterone can produce but then do think that the extra HCG from pregnancy can heighten these symptoms. 

It’s hard not to compare to previous cycles isn’t it? 

For some people,  symptom spotting helps us get through this awful TWW! Knowing we aren’t alone and others are also experiencing the same thing.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely! It’s nice to know we are all in the same boat, just wish it wasn’t such a long wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Totally agree.... if it’s a BFN, wish we would just know! xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

There are some American boards out there, and women over there seem to be monitored more. Some have had their first beta at 7dp5dt and then they get a second one a few days later and then a third (the final one).

They also get ultrasounds during that time. I don't know what they can see, but apparently, the doctors/nurses can see something... and some nurses then suggest they should take an early test (if they’re sure it will be a BFP).

They don't do that here in the UK at all...


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah America seems to be a bit more OTT eh


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Think I’m the same as you today Fyfey, I feel so down and hormonal. I’m hoping it’s the post Christmas build up and nothing more for us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

It’s horrible isn’t it snuggle.... I forced myself to go out for a meal with the family and I’m now home watching Cool Runnings and eating malteasers! 

Feel free to PM me at anytime hun xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks hun! You too xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Binge-watching boxsets and cheesy movies on Netflix/Amazon that I'd never normally watch does help during the 2ww, I find.


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Tinsel, it’s defo helping tonight! I needed it tbh xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

How you feeling today Fyfey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Loads better thanks  

Although I think I’ve resigned myself to the fact it’s not worked, but tbh I’m ok with that! Absolutely a million percent grateful for what I’ve got.... 

How are you hun!? Xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Have you done a test yet or are you going on gut feeling? I really hope you’re wrong and it’s a BFP for you! What’s your OTD again? 

I’m ok, was quite down this morning but had a chat with my mum so feeling a bit better this morning. No clue why I feel so down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

No haven’t done a test.... just gut feeling! Having a wee glass of red just now... this is how confident I feel that it’s not worked! Although would love a positive outcome... I’m 9dp just now, Test date is 31st, Tuesday.  

It’s horrible feeling so down about it all eh? I can completely sympathise!! But I guess we just have to appreciate what we do have and look at the positives in our life’s! 

When do you think you might start testing?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I hope red wine helps you feel better and you get a good outcome anyway! 

I’m feeling super sick all day today. I’m not sure if it’s the progesterone injections as I’ve not been on them before but I was super sick with my 2 year old. Just not getting my hopes up yet. 

I’ve no clue when to test, every day is too early I know but I’m desperate to know. I might try Sunday, might hold off. Ahh so hard. You’re doing well not to give in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I think the progesterone has put me off drink.... only managed half a glass of red and felt to nauseous! :-( 

Fingers crossed for you hun! None of my symptoms are the same as before for me. 

I know what you mean and I was the same... but I don’t want to feel like how I was feeling yesterday. So I’m going to hold of as long as I can, might be Sunday... but I defo don’t think it’ll be tomorrow now, like I had originally planned. I had such a good day today and feeling more like myself again, I don’t really want to go back to square one tomorrow. I’d rather think to myself that I’m out and test at some point and if I get a wee surprise then that’s great, but otherwise I’m well prepared.... Xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

That’s a good way to be, i hope the positivity stays with you for a few days. These emotions are killers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Based on my own experience, I’d rather not POAS until OTD.

I did POAS during my CP and it was crushing... getting the BFP early on, only for it to go away. It was also depressing during my BFN cycle, because you get a BFN and then have to continue with the meds even though you knew it didn't work.

I’d never put myself through that again. It's great for those who get their BFPs. Others... not so much.


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a wee update from me... I’m currently 11dp5dt and got up at 3am and pee’d in a pot, just done a test and it’s defo a BFN!  Not had a whiff of a BFP this time... I think it’s time to move on ladies!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh hun I’m so sorry, I was really hoping you weren’t going to be wrong. Sending big hugs to you xxxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhh I think sometimes you just know don’t you? There are still two days before OTD, however I think with they FRER this morning, I can rely on that! 
I actually feel ok about it all!  

Good luck to you hun xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Guys! My beta was positive, but the hcg levels are low at 61. So will need to get back and see what happens.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations!! Really hope your levels pick up quickly. When do you have to go back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

I have to go back this Thursday (I don’t think they’re open on New Year’s Day). This is such a rollercoaster!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

At least not too long to wait, I have everything crossed for you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats Tinsel.... fingers crossed for an increased beta on Thursday. How many days post transfer are you? Keep us posted hun xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Guys! Unfortunately, it was another early miscarriage for me... . I'm going to get myself referred to a recurrent miscarriage unit.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’m so so sorry to hear this tinsel, that’s heartbreaking for you. I hope you find out why you keep miscarrying.

Looks like I’m out too, test date is tomorrow but another negative today. Totally devastated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, snuggle! Are you doing a blood test tomorrow? I heard of some people testing negative at home on the day but then getting a positive beta on the blood test.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

My clinic don’t offer them normally but have agreed to do one Monday just in case. I had to go get more oestrogen so they said to test as normal tomorrow and Sunday but will run a blood test Monday although won’t find out until Wednesday for sure. She said there is only a small chance it will be positive though. I think I know deep down it’s failed but trying to hold on for a small glimmer of hope. This journey is total hell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

It is a rollercoaster. Will you try again?

We will do so, but I’m quite worried something else is wrong down there! We’ve used up 8 PGD tested embryos so far with no results.

I’m also annoyed that the NHS helps so little in our case, when I have friends in Europe where all this is covered by their equivalent health care provider, whereas we have to pay for it all.

And I don't know about you, but there aren't many in normal life we can talk to about this... which is pretty crap.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

No this is my last round, I haven’t anymore embryos and I destroyed the leftover sperm last year thinking my 2 top embryos would work. Totally gutted that I destroyed it now, even if I can’t afford it. 

Did you clinic/GP ever put you on steroids for the miscarriage? Not that it helped mine but I know they are meant to stop the killer cell that some people create that can cause it. Also have you checked your thyroid and diabetes? My friends sister kept miscarrying before 12weeks and they eventually put her on steroids, thyroxine and metformin. Could you ask your gp to check yours if you haven’t already? 

No one understands the pain we go through, as much as my friends try they have no clue the heartache and the money we invest into all this. 

Am here to chat as much as you need too xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

I’m sorry to hear it was your last go. Gosh, yes... it’s such an expense. We spent the equivalent of a deposit for a house so far already.

I did have steroids, Intralipids, etc. The steroids seem to come standard at all the clinics I’ve been to. This is why I’m so confused about what’s going on.

I could have Chronic Endometritis, I guess. At my hysteroscopy in 2018, there was mild inflammation in my womb, but they didn’t know what caused it as all the standard STD tests came back negative, so was put on antibiotics that Serum in Greece thought would fix it. But if it’s Chronic Endometritis, I’d need to do a course of antibiotics the cycle before a treatment...

I mean... who knows?!? I feel like I’ve been doing a medical degree over the past few years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

I know, too much googling and looking for answers. I really hope you find some answers though, it's awful the not knowing why it didn't work out. I wish i could get an answer why this embryo didn't work. I might need to go and buy a bottle of wine for when my results come back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww Tinsel and Snugge... I’m sorry to be reading this today ladies! :-( 

Tinsel - it must be awful to get that glimmer of hope to have it snatched away so quickly!! :-( when do you think you might go again? Where are you cycling about? It is a huge expense, I totally agree! Although I think I may have convinced myself to go for a fresh cycle in the Summer... :-/ 

Snuggle - I feel you hun... I was where you are last week... :-( I kinda knew from 7dp that it hadn’t worked, despite having a really positive first 4/5 days! I think that’s what makes it harder eh? Thinking everything should have been ok, it’s worked before... why isn’t it happening again? What has been different this time etc etc.... would you ever consider using donor sperm snuggle? I know it’s the expense of it all though. I don’t want to sound insensitive hun, but do you ever think to the future and if you met someone else and what if it happened naturally through time? Do you know the cause of your infertility at the beginning? 

I’ve been thinking..: might be a bit crazy... but you know how research suggests that in the TWW we should keep warm etc, do you think that success rates could be lower in the winter for that reason? Crazy or do you think it’s possible? My first fresh successful cycle was in July. 

As I’ve said already, I’m thinking we might do a bit of saving for a few months (despite getting an extension, I know I’m crazy) and might look at doing a fresh cycle in the summer when I’m off work for the whole of the summer holidays, hopefully less stressful, no need to wangle time off, hopefully the weathers warmer... hahaha I’m crazy eh? 
OH is keen to try naturally for a few months - I wonder why eh? The way I’m feeling the now, I’d rather just wait and do ivf hahah, however I’m going to go along with this plan... and hopefully in the meantime I can try and lose a few pounds, get healthier, improve my egg quality/his sperm... vitamins arrived today, along with some ovulation sticks and a thermometer... I’ve not used ovulation sticks for about 8 years, but in all honesty I feel that by doing this, I’m still staying focused etc.
The crazy thing is, I only paid for the FET cycle in September after thinking one weekend, bugger it, I may as well get that embryo out the freezer and give it a go... if it works, great... if it doesn’t then hey ho, I’ve got one and I will be fine with that! However I’m not sure I feel the same anymore... hence why I’m planning on spending £4K on another fresh cycle.... I think what bothers me.... people fall pregnant so easily and here’s me struggling even after going through months of meds and embryo transfers etc.... I just feel like I’m being denied something that comes so easily to others! 
Anyway please don’t think I’m being a moany cow (despite being entitled to be)... I’m actually feeling quite positive and looking forward to a good 2020 and hopefully a healthier year... and you never know I could be sitting next year at this time pregnant....  

Oh another thing... I stopped pessaries and progynova on Monday, and I’ve had a bit of a heavy feeling this morning and some very light spotting.... AF should be in full swing by tomorrow... great!!! 😂


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Fyfey! That’s the cruel thing about early miscarriages: the glimmer of hope before you get pulled back into the abyss.

I did think about the ‘being warm’ thing, too... and hence went on an incredibly boring and unsexy shopping spree in the Uniqlo thermal underwear section before this cycle started. My fresh cycle didn’t work at all... and I remember being cold (we stayed in a place with super-cold floors and I forgot my socks). So, call it superstition... but I think there’s something behind the ‘being warm’ thing.

Others who cycled at the clinic I went to (in Cyprus) were successful in winter... and they went back to places like Canada, etc. Maybe they were better prepared for the cold weather than I was!

Good to hear you are thinking of going again. Over the past few years I’ve been putting several hundred Pounds of my monthly income into an IVF fund (which if I ever did get pregnant would have become the nursery room fund), so theoretically, I only need a little more for another go. But I’ll probably also have to spend money on some investigations ‘down there’.

I’m trying to be positive. It will happen... at some point. I’m saying goodbye to ******** for a bit though. Too many baby announcements!!!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey ladies, 

Just a quick one from me. All the tests were negative, clinic are running a blood test today but I know there is no hope. After a very emotional weekend I have accepted that my IVF journey is over for good. I’m very blessed to have my little man and would be stupid to spend ££££s trying for another esp as I don’t have the money! 

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world that you get your dreams and positive outcomes in the future

Much love and baby dust to you all xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

